# Old school bandsaw blade sharpening . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You got to love this. This would be harder to build and get right than what it looks.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, I thought my old Foley Belsaw stuff was, well old school. Wonder if he built that or it was something factory made.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I wish he had shown a close up of the file.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks to me to be a triangular mill file clamped on each end in the holder. Ingenious rig!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> . . . Wonder if he built that or it was something factory made.


I sent him a message to ask yours and Brian's questions, but most of those parts look forged to me, so that speaks to factory produced I'm guessing.


----------



## jwoods (Mar 8, 2010)

I've got a Foley auto filer, I think I remember seeing in the old literature it would file bandsaw blades, I think most of them were SS, or other. I played with mine, just need to find a file hard enough to work with the Cook's Super-Sharps.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jwoods said:


> I've got a Foley auto filer, I think I remember seeing in the old literature it would file bandsaw blades.


:yes: I played with mine doing just that. I had to bolt some perforated angle on to hang off the back to support the band (mine are 144" x 1 1/4") My filer is on a tall stand so the band would droop and make it hard to advance if it was not supported. The contraption took up too much room...but it was automatic, could be walked away from while it worked. I had better luck with a jury rigged Foley chainsaw sharpener. I had to manually feed the band, which took time, but did a decent job of sharpening.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

It looked pretty cool, although it didn't remove anything from the gullet.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I got an answer from him here it is:

_Hello Kevin. The band saw blade sharpener belongs to a friend of mine. I believe it is factory built. Most of the components appear to be casted. 
If I remember right he has a triangle file on the sharpener. It is a very dull file because he runs this display for 8 hours or more a day when he displays it. A sharp file would wear out his display blades. 
Hope this helps.​_


----------

